# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  EinScan-S calibration video

## neveroddoreven

In case you missed it, Shining 3D sent out an email yesterday with a video demonstration of calibrating the scanner with a physical calibration object bundled with the scanner:
http://www.einscan.com/so/4Kv25Kvp

Update:  There is a big green button leading to their Youtube channel.  Looks like there are eight video tutorials up already
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...jz4SsmMUFLHH_Z

----------

